# Animas vibe pump trial



## Shivles (Jul 29, 2017)

Yesterday afternoon we got LO hooked up to the animas vibe on a saline trial! Lots of questions and talking between me, LOs dad (also t1) and the rep then we got her hooked up. She didn't half get upset when the cannula got put on but I suspect it was more the noise and the shock of the firing than actual pain because she will tell me now when things hurt. The cannula is on her bum so immediately getting her in the car seat required a bit of extra checking and shifting about to get her comfy. When we got home (after a reward lunch of McDonald's of course) I got out the 2 spare infusion sets the rep gave us and asked LO if she'd like to give mummy a cannula. Never seen her move so fast, she's decided mine was going in the same place as hers and I prepped it and got her to press it and on it went. I have to admit I didn't feel a thing, no pain anyway it was like being flicked. I found a little pump sized box which I've weighted and taped to the end of my tubing as a pretend pump. 

LO had her bath, we disconeccted, then off to bed. I was nervous for both of us sleeping tbh, I decided to let the pump free roam as I imagine this is the most comfortable option. She was really rather confused to have the pump in bed with her but she accepted it and went to sleep. I decided to do the same, getting changed proved a bit of a muddle with the tube so I disconnected while I got my pjs on. So I get in bed to watch Netflix as usual, alarm goes off to check LOs BG, totally forgot I'm attached to a box and got up out of bed for it to swing and hit me in the leg, dangling off me like a dog on a lead haha. It made me see though that it didn't hurt to drop it while attached and the set didn't come out or anything. I dropped it a total of 3 times before I went to sleep. 

I was surprised it didn't offer any issues to me sleeping, it clearly just followed me around the bed. I was certainly aware of the cannula, it felt like a bruise and ached a bit but I fell asleep just fine. LO also slept fine, not a peep from her and pump just hanging out in bed with her, put it back on her belt when she got up. She fiddles with the tubing but doesn't seem to dislike the pump, she seems fairly indifferent to it actually lol. My cannula doesn't feel achy today like yesterday but I am still aware of it, it's an odd sensation but not unpleasant, just different. 

She's off to her dad's later today, I'm hoping her night there is problem free too. Tried to convince him to test a cannula on himself, they give us one each, but I don't think he's keen lol. Hopefully though he will get to see the pump doesn't cause her any issues and he will agree come Monday we can go live with it (that's going to take weeks to sort out though anyway)


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi Shivles, hope all goes well with the pump. yes you will have a few ups and downs to start with children soon accept things so have no fears. If the noise really upsets your daughter ask to try the cleo90 cannula as no noise and you push them in at your own speed.

Can I also suggest that you use a bit of micropore sp* tape across the tubing so if the pump gets yanked for any reason it doesn't pull out the cannula.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2017)

I hope she gets on really well with it, and well done you for sharing the experience with her instead of just trying to imagine it


----------



## Shivles (Jul 31, 2017)

Well the trial went well but her Dad says no so that's that she has to suffer because he's an arse


----------



## grovesy (Jul 31, 2017)

Shivles said:


> Well the trial went well but her Dad says no so that's that she has to suffer because he's an arse


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 31, 2017)

Shivles said:


> Well the trial went well but her Dad says no so that's that she has to suffer because he's an arse


So why did he say no?
Would he be jealous that he hasn't got a pump by any chance?


----------



## Shivles (Jul 31, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> So why did he say no?
> Would he be jealous that he hasn't got a pump by any chance?


He could have one if he wanted, he's been offered before. Is issue is people can see it mainly. People at the party he took her to asked questions about it, he says it singles her out. He isn't interested in getting her hba1c down from 59 he says that's good enough. He's not bothered she's having minimum of 5 jabs a day and that she has huge swings in her levels.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 31, 2017)

Shivles said:


> He could have one if he wanted, he's been offered before. Is issue is people can see it mainly. People at the party he took her to asked questions about it, he says it singles her out. He isn't interested in getting her hba1c down from 59 he says that's good enough. He's not bothered she's having minimum of 5 jabs a day and that she has huge swings in her levels.


With respect to your husband I think he will find kids wear their pumps with pride. The pump does not even have to be on show.
No one knows I have a pump or even diabetes unless I mention it.
I would suggest you talk to her care team and as you appear to be your daughters main carer thus you do the looking after then what you say for your daughters care and well being out ways your x's ill conceived ideas/worries.
Kids just accept things and her quality of life will be improved 10 fold with a pump. Wishing you well with your quest.


----------



## Shivles (Jul 31, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> With respect to your husband I think he will find kids wear their pumps with pride. The pump does not even have to be on show.
> No one knows I have a pump or even diabetes unless I mention it.
> I would suggest you talk to her care team and as you appear to be your daughters main carer thus you do the looking after then what you say for your daughters care and well being out ways your x's ill conceived ideas/worries.
> Kids just accept things and her quality of life will be improved 10 fold with a pump. Wishing you well with your quest.


He's not my husband we split up before Christmas, there's a whole load of underlying issues involved :/ 

I've spoke to the team their ideas so far are just trying to reason with him even though it's pointless. I can't understand how he's being allowed to get in the way of medical treatment for her just because he's her father, her doctors opinion is surely what matters here especially if nurses and main parent agrees. 

I feel so defeated with the whole thing, I feel like I'm failing her, my best attempts aren't good enough and I'm being prevented doing anything else to help her


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm sorry, but I find his motives selfish in the extreme  Your daughter's future health is more important than his perceptions of what people may or may not think. The fact is that she has diabetes, and that does make her different, but it's not something to be ashamed of. She's young enough to think nothing of it within a week, and as she gets older she will be able to learn how to handle any questions or negative comments. As Sue says, 99.9% of the time no-one need even know she uses a pump, but for anyone who does a simple explanation is all that is needed. He should not be allowed to intervene without a valid reason, and this is most certainly NOT a valid reason


----------



## Shivles (Jul 31, 2017)

I totally agree however law states equal parental rights so he's using that to put a stop to it. We've hit a brick wall now, will have to hope the consultant has something to say on Thursday


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2017)

Shivles said:


> I totally agree however law states equal parental rights so he's using that to put a stop to it. We've hit a brick wall now, will have to hope the consultant has something to say on Thursday


So, you wish to enhance her future health with a more accurate, customisable and flexible option, and he wants to deny her all those things? That doesn't sound to be in her interests at all  I hope the consultant can present an unarguable case in favour of the pump


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 31, 2017)

How incredibly difficult for you and your daughter  hopefully the Consultant maybe able to help in some way. You may have the task of involving outside help,  such as CAFCASS.


----------



## Shivles (Jul 31, 2017)

I know we would win in court I spoke to a solicitor but I can't afford it and don't qualify for legal aid with this as it's not life threatening. I wanted them to take it over his head immediately but the consultant is dragging his heels he's been trying to reason with him since February


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 31, 2017)

Shivles said:


> I know we would win in court I spoke to a solicitor but I can't afford it and don't qualify for legal aid with this as it's not life threatening. I wanted them to take it over his head immediately but the consultant is dragging his heels he's been trying to reason with him since February


You might find that the consultant will be able to help re a court hearing.
Another solution is your daughter can get legal aid so she can ask the courts through you


----------



## Shivles (Jul 31, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> You might find that the consultant will be able to help re a court hearing.
> Another solution is your daughter can get legal aid so she can ask the courts through you


She can't seek legal aid she's 2 lol, they said there's no way to do it unless I fork out. 

I've been asking the consultant to take him to court and get her a pump since February I feel like we're getting no where and they're allowing him to control the whole situation.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 31, 2017)

Other option is to ask your Ex what he is afraid of regarding the pump make sure you ask the question in front of the consultant.


----------



## Shivles (Jul 31, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Other option is to ask your Ex what he is afraid of regarding the pump make sure you ask the question in front of the consultant.



We've done that, he had all his questions answered


----------



## Copepod (Jul 31, 2017)

It sounds like a really difficult situation, Shivles, and  that you know all about the legal processes. Ihope that the appointment  with consultant - and presumably your ex-partner, too? - is helpful to you all. How much time does your daughter spend with her father? Are you going through mediation, divorce etc?


----------



## stephknits (Jul 31, 2017)

I was wondering if you can think what changed your mind?  I remember you were not interested in a pump and felt it wasn't right for your daughter.  What made the difference for you?  Perhaps you could work on those areas with your partner?  Wishing you all the luck with your appointment.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2017)

Kids events are good for Diabetic kids. You should try them. Lots of info & you & kids learn. Good luck


----------



## Shivles (Aug 1, 2017)

Copepod said:


> It sounds like a really difficult situation, Shivles, and  that you know all about the legal processes. Ihope that the appointment  with consultant - and presumably your ex-partner, too? - is helpful to you all. How much time does your daughter spend with her father? Are you going through mediation, divorce etc?



She spends approx 1 day a week with him, he flits in and out depending how he's doing that week. There's no mediation and we weren't married so he just asks can he have LO when he fancies it's a nightmare tbh. 

He should attend the appointment on Thursday for her clinic, I'll be bringing up that I'm applying for a specific court order to get her medical treatment she deserves I'm sick of him being allowed to go against medical advice because of his own predgudice against pumps or trying to upset me or whatever the reason is, it's certainly not logical because every concern he has had has been addressed yet he continues to find excuses.


----------



## Shivles (Aug 1, 2017)

stephknits said:


> I was wondering if you can think what changed your mind?  I remember you were not interested in a pump and felt it wasn't right for your daughter.  What made the difference for you?  Perhaps you could work on those areas with your partner?  Wishing you all the luck with your appointment.


It was splitting up with him and stopping listening to his poison about anything that isn't Novomix  I can barely talk to him half the time never mind have an adult conversation about this stuff. The doctor told us last time het hba1c was too high and his response was "well that's bullshit isn't it?"  

When we split I started doing my own research on pumps, he has refused to even Google it and when we went to start her trial he didn't even know it was only rapid insulin in the pump and had to have the basal thing explained twice. He's just got it in his head pumps are evil for some reason and refuses to listen to medical professionals or anyone who has one. Like it's a conspiracy or something lol.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 1, 2017)

He really is stuck in the past if he thinks Novomix is the best regime available these days  He's not two years old, facing all the ups and downs that growing up with diabetes can present - I'm guessing he probably had no choice when he was diagnosed about what regime to go on. He's clearly got used to his way of doing things and is finding it difficult to understand why you would need/want to do things any differently  Basically, if it was prosthetic limbs we were talking about he'd be happy with his wooden leg and couldn't possibly understand why anyone would want a blade 

Your LO's health prospects should be the overriding factor here, I hope that you can get agreement soon


----------

